
Twitter backing initiative for open and decentralized standard for social media - coloneltcb
https://mobile.twitter.com/jack/status/1204766078468911106
======
kick
While it's probably just an extension of Jack's obsession over blockchain,
it's a bit interesting that you'd have to use Twitter to apply: there are a
few truly-decentralized/or federated solutions that have been proposed and
have an active userbase, and the authors of those don't tend to be on Twitter.

